# Unusual Interconnect question



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

I have just upgraded my front towers from the Energy C-500 to Aperion VGT. The system setup I have now is:

Onkyo 709
Rotel 985 MKii
Aperion VGT

The problem that I'm having is that after upgrading to the Aperions I can now hear an imaging issue. When playing 2 channel music the vocals are shifted to the left speaker. I switched everything but it did not change until I swapped the interconnects.

I have the single Left and Right RCA pre-amp out from the Onkyo connected to a single RCA to dual RCA cables so that I can connect the same signal to 2 channels on the Rotel and then bi-amp the towers.

So knowing that the issue with the imaging is related to the interconnects I have, my question what kind of interconnects are going to allow me this 1 channel split into 2 channel ability?

What is the best way to split one channel to 2 channels? An Adapter and single cables or cables that are made already split?

Could I just use subwoofer cables? I have found some that are split here. If these will work fine then these are what I'd prefer to get since I have dealt with this company before and like their products.

I understand that Monoprice interconnects are an acceptable option but they do not have a 1 to 2 split cable so I would have to use an adapter.

Please, any information and suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rmalak said:


> I have the single Left and Right RCA pre-amp out from the Onkyo connected to a single RCA to dual RCA cables so that I can connect the same signal to 2 channels on the Rotel and then bi-amp the towers.


CCan you clarify this? You are taking the L/R stereo preamp *outputs *of the Onkyo AVR and combining them to send them to the Rotel outputs? What are you trying to accomplish by feeding signals *to *the player?



> So knowing that the issue with the imaging is related to the interconnects I have, my question what kind of interconnects are going to allow me this 1 channel split into 2 channel ability?
> 
> What is the best way to split one channel to 2 channels? An Adapter and single cables or cables that are made already split?


If you want to biamp the speakers you do not need any such interconnects. You need to follow the instructions in the manual of the Onkyo. See pages 14 and 46.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

rmalak said:


> I have just upgraded my front towers from the Energy C-500 to Aperion VGT. The system setup I have now is:
> 
> Onkyo 709
> Rotel 985 MKii
> ...


Single-to-dual cabels cut down on the number of connections, so it could be a little better, though if all the cables and connections are good, you'd probably never hear the difference. By-amping can be pretty tricky as you never know how the speakers' internal crossover will handle it.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

rmalak said:


> What is the best way to split one channel to 2 channels? An Adapter and single cables or cables that are made already split?


All other questions aside, a good quality split cable will be more reliable than an assembly built up from cables and adapters. There would be no audible difference, other than - possibly - higher hum and/or noise level with the cables/adapters if there was a poor connection somewhere in the assembly.


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> CCan you clarify this? You are taking the L/R stereo preamp *outputs *of the Onkyo AVR and combining them to send them to the Rotel outputs? What are you trying to accomplish by feeding signals *to *the player?


I am taking the single left channel pre-amp out and splitting it into the inputs for 2 channels on the external amp so I can then run those 2 channels to the dual binding posts on my speakers.



Kal Rubinson said:


> If you want to biamp the speakers you do not need any such interconnects. You need to follow the instructions in the manual of the Onkyo. See pages 14 and 46.


I am not bi-amping from the receiver but from an external amplifier.


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> All other questions aside, a good quality split cable will be more reliable than an assembly built up from cables and adapters. There would be no audible difference, other than - possibly - higher hum and/or noise level with the cables/adapters if there was a poor connection somewhere in the assembly.


So the link I provided in the OP for a subwoofer cable that is a single input split to dual output should work just fine then? Any issues with using a sub cable for this purpose?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rmalak said:


> I am taking the single left channel pre-amp out and splitting it into the inputs for 2 channels on the external amp so I can then run those 2 channels to the dual binding posts on my speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not bi-amping from the receiver but from an external amplifier.


Sorry. I assumed the Rotel was a player.
Any decent Y-cable will do but you need to be sure that the paralleled inputs of the Rotel amp is not a problem for the Onkyo preamp outputs. Do you know the output impedance of the Onkyo and the input impedance of the Rotel.


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Sorry. I assumed the Rotel was a player.
> Any decent Y-cable will do but you need to be sure that the paralleled inputs of the Rotel amp is not a problem for the Onkyo preamp outputs. Do you know the output impedance of the Onkyo and the input impedance of the Rotel.


No worries. I didn't specify. The pre-amp outs on the Onkyo are 470 Ohms and the channel inputs on the Rotel are 27k Ohms. I'm not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rmalak said:


> No worries. I didn't specify. The pre-amp outs on the Onkyo are 470 Ohms and the channel inputs on the Rotel are 27k Ohms. I'm not sure if this is good or bad.


It should be fine. If you can tell me the voltage output of the Onkyo and the voltage input sensitivity of the Rotel, we can be certain.


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> It should be fine. If you can tell me the voltage output of the Onkyo and the voltage input sensitivity of the Rotel, we can be certain.


Okay. The output of the Onkyo is 200mV nominal/4.6V max and the input voltage of the Rotel is 1.0V. Thank you for all your help with this.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rmalak said:


> Okay. The output of the Onkyo is 200mV nominal/4.6V max and the input voltage of the Rotel is 1.0V. Thank you for all your help with this.


Hard to say now. 200mV nominal is not encouraging for driving a 1.0V-sensitive amp. The concern here is not damage/distortion but loudness. Will the Onkyo drive the Rotel to enough output for your needs? Should be OK but one would have to try it.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

rmalak said:


> So the link I provided in the OP for a subwoofer cable that is a single input split to dual output should work just fine then? Any issues with using a sub cable for this purpose?


Should work just fine. I see no other issues with your approach.


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Hard to say now. 200mV nominal is not encouraging for driving a 1.0V-sensitive amp. The concern here is not damage/distortion but loudness. Will the Onkyo drive the Rotel to enough output for your needs? Should be OK but one would have to try it.


It's plenty loud for sure! No worries there.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

rmalak said:


> It's plenty loud for sure! No worries there.


Great!


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> Should work just fine. I see no other issues with your approach.


That's great! Thank you all for your advice. It is truly appreciated.


----------

